# Sweet Scorpion Sauce



## berninga87 (May 1, 2012)

Last year when I joined the forum, I bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipe's, and have been very please with them. I have also made quite a few modifications over time to make a sauce that's right for me. The one that I have settled on isn't as modified as some others, but I think I'll be sticking with it. 

I picked up a bottle of this stuff at a local store








It's a puree of trinidad scorpion peppers, with a little vinegar added. The trinidad moruga scorpion(butch t strain) was recently named the worlds hottest pepper. I cant say whether this puree is from those specific peppers or not, but the company making it would have you believe that. Either way, the trinidad scorpion/moruga/7pot/7pod are all very sweet, delicious, hot as hell peppers, and the puree is just as well.

Back to the sauce. It's pretty simple, however, since I bought Jeff's recipes I've always been careful not to give them away, so If you have them already your in luck! If not, they're worth it, and you'll be supporting one of the best all around cooking resources on the web. 

Basically when making the sauce to Jeff's recipe there are 4 steps to change

1) Use a full 1/4 cup of Brer Rabbit Molasses 

2) Eliminate 1/2tsp tobasco sauce and cayenne

3) Replace tobasco and cayenne with scorpion pepper puree 1tsp total

4) Double the amount of brown sugar

This will make for a sweet, slow burning spicy bbq sauce that is great on just about everything(I would call it "Sweet Baby Ray's Kick in the Face" if I had to put a name on it) 

You can add more puree to your tolerance, but be aware that it will continue to get hotter over time.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the updated recipe mod - we get alot of different hot sauces here so I'll search around for that one and see if I can whip up a batch of sauce.  Agreed on your comments about Jeff and the resources and a second thanks for pointing it out and not giving up the recipe!

John


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 2, 2012)

Gotta try this one! Thanks.


----------



## berninga87 (May 3, 2012)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Gotta try this one! Thanks.





jjwdiver said:


> Thanks for the updated recipe mod - we get alot of different hot sauces here so I'll search around for that one and see if I can whip up a batch of sauce.  Agreed on your comments about Jeff and the resources and a second thanks for pointing it out and not giving up the recipe!
> 
> John


Thanks guys! Its definitely a favorite around my house now. I would say the family likes it even better than myself, since it's pretty thick and really sweet, and mildly spicy. I ended up making a batch for myself with a drop of chili extract to satisfy the spicy craving, and whoa, now it's where I like it, heavy sweat inducing and delicious. I have to say I've been very impressed with the scorpion peppers, of course they're very very hot, but they really pack one hell of a flavor punch too. I think I'll be growing my own next season!


----------



## africanmeat (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for your work.


----------

